# Engine codes



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I keep getting 3 codes that cut boost until I reset it with my scanner. Not sure if anyone has run into this before and figured out what it is. I am tuned.

P0236 turbo boost sensor "a" circuit range/performance
P1101 unknown code
P2227 barometric pressure sensor "a" circuit range/performance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes for this code, *P0236*, to set are: 

Vacuum supply 
Pinched, collapsed or broken vacuum lines 
Faulty control solenoid 
Faulty PCM
Read more at: P0236 Turbocharger Boost Sensor A Range Performance

P1101 is one of the most common of the *Chevy Cruze* trouble codes. Whenever you start the vehicle, the mass airflow sensor does a self diagnostic. If the results of this test are out of range, than the *P1101 trouble code* is thrown.

There are a number of issues that can cause the mass air flow sensor to fail the diagnostic. We’ll list them in the most to least likely to have happened.

*Chevy Cruze P1101 Causes*
*Engine Wiring*– A good place to start is to do an inspection of the area around where the mass airflow sensor plugs into the intake. Make sure that the wiring doesn’t look broken or disconnected. You’d be surprised, in the winter months a rodent can cause a lot of damage to a an engine in one night.

*Air Filter*– Pull your air filter and see if something has gotten in there. If it has, remove the debris. Or if the filter looks very dirty go ahead and replace it. If enough air is not getting into the engine the mass airflow sensor is not going to get a proper reading, and P1101 will likely be thrown.

If neither the engine wiring or the air filter seems to be a problem, then it’s going to be time to pull the mass airflow sensor and see if it is dirty. A word of caution, these sensors can be incredibly sensitive to the oil’s on skin so make sure to use caution and not touch the sensor element itself.

*Leaking Intake*– If the intake seal on the Chevy Cruze has been damaged, there’ll be a vacuum leak. A vacuum leak means that air will be getting in to the intake not through the throttle. This is going to dramatically alter the reading at the mass airflow sensor gets and will trigger P1101.

A mechanic would be able to do something called a smoke test, which would let them visually see where the intake is leaking from.
Read more at:Chevy Cruze P1101 and P0171 Trouble Codes | Drivetrain Resource

Symptoms of a *P2227* trouble code may include: 

Lack of engine power and performance (or limited)
Engine misfiring 
Abnormal engine noise(s) 
Fuel smell Decrease in the fuel economy 
Decreased throttle responsiveness
Read more at: P2227 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Range/Performance


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Interesting. I've got 32k on the car for what it's worth. I looked around and didn't see any bad hoses, and the vacuum that my ultragauge always monitors hasn't changed. I'm leaning towards a dirty MAF and possibly a bad boost sensor. I'll have to look at the MAF when it isn't raining here


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Just to follow up, I replaced the boost sensor on the intercooler pipe and so far so good.


----------

